# Buffalo Drill Press



## dave enrico (Sep 6, 2016)

hello everyone
i have a buffalo drill press in storage that im getting ready to clean up,i have a 1. 1/5 horse tread mill motor i want to use,i didnt get any controls with the motor just the motor,my question is can i use a light dimming type wall switch to control the speed of the motor its single phase 110,excuse my ignorance when it comes to electrical usually more than changing a fuse bulb or wall switch and im lost,    thanks everyone     dave


----------



## WesPete66 (Sep 6, 2016)

Hi Dave,
Well it's a bit more involved than just connecting a switch.  You will need a PWM(?) motor controller board to control the motor with.  Too bad you didn't get the treadmill controls because you can often make them work.  A common controller to use would be what is known as an MC-60 controller.  In addition to the controller you will need a potentiometer, which is where you will dial in your speed.  I did this conversion on my lathe, and if you like I can find my notes to share with you.  (One lesson learned the hard way; do NOT apply a signal voltage to your controller cuz you will fry it! In other words do your research first, don't just do the first thing suggested to you to do. HA)
Wes


----------



## dave enrico (Sep 7, 2016)

thanks for the info maybe i should just stick with the original motor and leave well enough alone,    dave


----------

